# Save my Bacon !!



## kaiser soze (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm new to this whole thing about smoking, and I have I think , over smoked my bacon. I had 20 hours of heavy white smoke and I tasted ( with a finger) the coating on my 2 day old bacon.  I still can't feel my tongue.

Can I rinse this off ?

Is there some way to fix this short of throwing it out?  I'm sure it will be inedible if I wait too long and I don't want to throw it out, but it's nasty.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## foamheart (Mar 11, 2014)

Your bacon will mellow out upon sitting in the reefer for awhile. 2 or 3 days, I usually let my bacon tell me by the exposed meat's texture. When it starts looking dry or hard its time to put it up (6 to 7 days normally). It makes a huge difference with any cured smoked meat. You should always let it mellow.

I am sure you could wash the outside of the bacon and it probably would help, I have never had to do so, so this is just my own guesstimation. There is no sense throwing it out if it doesn't mellow anyway, just trim off the outside of the slabs. I can not encompass anyone getting that much bitter smoke past the outer confines of the meat.

White smoke is not the objective of smoking meats, I am guessing you now know. It comes from an improper or incomplete burn cause and improper balance of heat, air, and most usually fuel. Its why folks talk about the thin blue smoke. If you have smoldering fuel and can not see the smoke you are doing all the good.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2014)

Foamy's right about Bacon Mellowing out in the fridge, but if you can't feel your tongue, definitely try to scrub the outside off. That's Creosote from Heavy White Smoke. Even one hour of heavy white smoke is too much---I can only imagine what 20 hours can give you.

Bear


----------



## kaiser soze (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah !  I think I'm going to rinse all that off and let it rest a couple days.  I just got the feeling back in the place i touched my tongue after a day and a half.  This stuff will be poisonous if I leave it too long.  It may already be.

If it still tastes bitter after a few days of sitting after a rinse I will shave off the smoked parts and see if it can be cooked that way.


----------



## kaiser soze (Mar 11, 2014)

I have already ordered an amazin pellet smoker tray to try this again.  I can't get my gizmo to run without the billowing cloud. ;-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2014)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Yeah !  I think I'm going to rinse all that off and let it rest a couple days.  I just got the feeling back in the place i touched my tongue after a day and a half.  This stuff will be poisonous if I leave it too long.  It may already be.
> 
> If it still tastes bitter after a few days of sitting after a rinse I will shave off the smoked parts and see if it can be cooked that way.


I would go with more than a rinse. I would try scrubbing it with something like a "Scotch-Brite" pad. Then rinse it off.

Then a couple days in the Fridge.

Bear


----------



## kaiser soze (Mar 12, 2014)

OK I'm going to try to attach a photo of the bacon.  Rinsed it after I tasted it and it was not terrible, but a little sweet.  That's due to lowering the salt a little and leaving the sugars alone.  My wife thinks it's tasty after rinse, so I win this round, but I'll be reading all the tutorials before I do this again.  I figure I have about a week or three before I can make sausages or find some more bacon to brine.

A Sincere THANK YOU for the help !!

Eric    













fuji photos 094.jpg



__ kaiser soze
__ Mar 12, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2014)

There is nothing finer than home made bacon! Well .... Yeah most folks don't do Andouille. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 12, 2014)

That bacon looks good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2014)

Kaiser Soze said:


> OK I'm going to try to attach a photo of the bacon.  Rinsed it after I tasted it and it was not terrible, but a little sweet.  That's due to lowering the salt a little and leaving the sugars alone.  My wife thinks it's tasty after rinse, so I win this round, but I'll be reading all the tutorials before I do this again.  I figure I have about a week or three before I can make sausages or find some more bacon to brine.
> 
> A Sincere THANK YOU for the help !!
> 
> Eric


Eric,

Here's an easy one to follow, if you like:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

It's also in my Signature, at the bottom of all my posts, with a bunch of other Step by Steps.

Bear


----------

